# socal emt-fire-training?



## gruntdoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is my first post, my question is has anyone ever heard of Socal Emt Fire Training? I found them online and they looked legit, but never heard of them .I was going with CIEMT in Long Beach, ill appreciate any feedback, thanks in advance


----------



## MMiz (Apr 27, 2013)

Welcome to EMTLife!

Based on this data from the California Emergency Medical Services Authority 4 people from the program took the NREMT written test in 2011 and only 1 passed.

I'd use the document as a guide to help inform your decisions when looking for an EMS program in the area.


----------



## gruntdoc (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, MMiz. Oh yeah I saw that data sheet for so-cal fire emt, I guess I was hoping for anyone that has had any personal experience with them.There course only costs $500 , which is why I am considering.All the others are close to $1000.Is this school even real?


----------



## cookies (Apr 28, 2013)

*Socal emt fire training*

I took an emt class with them in 2012. Good program. I passed NREMT on the first try.


----------



## gruntdoc (Jul 4, 2013)

*Socal fire emt training?*

Well where to start, I first posted  about so cal fire emt training a couple of months ago , I got a response from a" cookies", well I was skeptical about this school but now from what I've seen, I think they are a fraud!!! First of all they say they do their in house training at the U.S. Forest Service headquarters, which is a total lie!!! They personally told me they only do training for their Cal-fire firefighters, second their address is a P.OBox in Rancho Cucamonga CA. Where I imagine all they do is recieve their checks, and third just by talking with them , they seem shady.I have since enrolled at CIEMT in long beach about to finish, paying more but at least their legit!!! If I'm wrong, someone let me know,  thanks guys for all your input.


----------



## EMTFiretraining (Oct 1, 2013)

SoCal EMT/Fire Training's business license is with the city of Rancho Cucamonga and it's registered with NREMT. As an online and mobile business SoCal EMT/Fire Training has a P.O. Box for non computer based communication. As with any program please check NREMTs public records. You will find that SoCal EMT/Fire Training is registered and qualified to prepare students for their NREMT exam.


----------



## Wildland FF (Jan 15, 2014)

I took the course in 2011.  I passed the NREMT on my first try.  I have also taken my 2 year EMT refresher with them.   Yes the course was held in the Angeles National Forest Headquarters (Forest Service).  About 85% of the students are Wildland FireFighters from the Forest Service.
I found the class to be taught with integrity, very thoroughly and informative.  There's nothing shady about this class.  I think "Gruntdog" must be a little confused.  

I would recommend this class to anyone.  I remember on the first day, the Instructor stated that he was going to teach us well enough that he would trust us to be the first responders on scene if it were his own children that needed EMS.


----------

